# Canyon - Rahmenbruch



## canYOn_/ (13. Januar 2008)

Hi all,
wie ich bereits im Thread  "Die große Canyon-gallerie" gepostet habe, ist mein Nerve ESX Rahmen im A... 




Wer hatte bereits ähnliches Problem mit ESX oder einem anderen Canyon-Bike? 

Würde mich über Ihre Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen freuen. 

P.S. Canyon anrufen - ist schon klar. Dit mache ich in 3-4 Tagen, soweit ich mehr Infos von euch hab.


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Januar 2008)

Wie passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (13. Januar 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wie passiert?



So: http://mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4383401&postcount=8229


----------



## Facom (13. Januar 2008)

Und dabei ist dir auch der eine Zahn vom Kettenblatt abgebrochen oder war das bei was anderem passiert?


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. Januar 2008)

Facom schrieb:


> Und dabei ist dir auch der eine Zahn vom Kettenblatt abgebrochen oder war das bei was anderem passiert?



Karies am Kettenblatt wurde von mir vor ca. einnem Monat diagnostiziert...

hab im Prinzip bereits in "Canyon-gallerie" ne Antwort geschrieben, aber damit das Thema an einer Stelle diskutiert wird, poste ich ab jetzt nur hier.

ich bin vor 4 Tagen eine fürs Bike passende Tour gefahren, nach der Tour habe ich mein Bike sauber gemacht, Schaltwerk und Schaltzug gewechselt. Einen Riss würde ich auf jeden Fall finden. Ich untersuche und pflege mein Bike nach jedem harten Einsatz.

Heute bin ich eine sehr entspannte Tour (ca 100 Km) gefahren, wo auch jedes 99.99 Euro Baumarkt-Bike ohne schaden durchkommen würde. (Flachland)

Als ich in der Stadt war, bin ich den merkwürdigen Bürgersteig draufgesprungen (5 cm Bunny-Hop). Das war das Ende meines Rahmens.
Ich habe einen deutlichen "knack" und fast gleichzeitig "auch du Sch..." von meinen Mitfahrern gehört.


----------



## Imothep (14. Januar 2008)

Geil, noch mehr Federweg!


----------



## ahu (14. Januar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> ich bin vor 4 Tagen eine fürs Bike passende Tour gefahren, nach der Tour habe ich mein Bike sauber gemacht, Schaltwerk und Schaltzug gewechselt.



Also nur hinten? Oder hast du den Umwerfer auch gewechselt? Ich koennte mir vorstellen dass man diesen zu stark anziehen kann.

-ahu.


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. Januar 2008)

ahu schrieb:


> Also nur hinten? Oder hast du den Umwerfer auch gewechselt? Ich koennte mir vorstellen dass man diesen zu stark anziehen kann.
> 
> -ahu.



ne, den habe ich noch nie angefasst. Außerdem ist die Bruchstelle wesentlich tiefer - im geschweißten Bereich.


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. Januar 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Geil, noch mehr Federweg!



das stimmt sogar. Mein Bike hat jetzt die Torque-Geometrie, nur mit dem Fahren geht nix


----------



## mstaab_canyon (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

das es bei Deinem Rahmen zu einem Bruch gekommen ist tut mir leid. Bitte wende Dich doch direkt an unsere Service-Abetilung [email protected] oder 0261 40 400 31. Danke

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. Januar 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das es bei Deinem Rahmen zu einem Bruch gekommen ist tut mir leid. Bitte wende Dich doch direkt an unsere Service-Abetilung [email protected] oder 0261 40 400 31. Danke
> 
> ...



Danke, Michael

ich rufe die Service-Abeteilung morgen oder übermorgen an.

Beste Grüße,
Dimitri.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2008)

@Staabi:

Es wäre toll, wenn man dann auch erfahren würde, was denn wohl der Grund für den Bruch war.

Sitze nämlich seit neuestem auch auf einem ES/X/AM Rahmen rum und gehe damit definitiv "artgerecht" um.


----------



## exto (14. Januar 2008)

Immer locker bleiben! Is ja nicht so, dass die Dinger massenweise bröseln. So'n Schaden kann viele Gründe haben und kommt unter 1000den Rahmen halt hin und wieder mal vor.
Es wwäre doch mal total schön, wenn jetzt nicht wieder so'n riesiger Panik-Hype gestartet würde...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Januar 2008)

Ich starte keine Panik. Ich habe vertrauen das Canyon das richtig gemacht hat und dies ein Einzelfall ist.

Würde trotzdem den eigentlichen Grund wissen, sofern man ihn heraus bekommt.


----------



## adrenalinmachin (14. Januar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Wer hatte bereits ähnliches Problem mit ESX oder einem anderen Canyon-Bike?



Ich........

Meinem 03er ES7 ist der Rahmen genau bei der Umlenkhebelaufnahme am Sitzrohr gebrochen (Dummerweise im Traing beim Bikemasters-Freeride, Start fiel dann ins Wasser).
Das war im Sommer 06.

Die Werkstatt war ein bisschen schwierig zu erreichen.
Nachdem ich den Rahmen eingschickt hatte kam umgehend ein 05er-Modell inkl. Steuersatz.
Vom Zeitpunkt des Bruchs bis zu Ankunft des Rahmens vergingen ca. 3 Wochen, wobei ich selber mehr als eine Woche vertrödelt hatte.
Hätte lieber einen Torque Rahmen genommen und den Aufpreis gezahlt, aber das wollten die Canyon-Jungs leider nicht (Wieso nicht?).

Unter dem Strich war die Garantieabwicklung aber gut.


Ich hoffe Du kriegst rasch Ersatz.

häpi trylz!!


----------



## schappi (14. Januar 2008)

Diese ES Rahmen gibt es jetzt seit Modeljahr 2005. So lange bin ich jetzt auch schon im Forum aktiv. Dies ist der erste Bruch an dieser Stelle der hier vorgestellt wurde. So schlimm kann das nicht sein, so dumm das im Einzelfall auch sein kann.
Du hast doch 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen, was zögerst du noch ab in den Karton und hin zu Canyon damit. Ruf die Werkstatt an damit die dir einen Rücksendschein zusenden
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. Januar 2008)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> Ich........
> 
> Meinem 03er ES7 ist der Rahmen genau bei der Umlenkhebelaufnahme am Sitzrohr gebrochen (Dummerweise im Traing beim Bikemasters-Freeride, Start fiel dann ins Wasser).
> Das war im Sommer 06.
> ...



Danke Dir, das hört sich erstmal recht gut an. 

Wenn sowas im Sommer passieren würde, würde ich noch trauriger sein. Ansonsten ist es schön, dass der Rahmen sich nicht beim downhill mit 50 Km/h verabschiedet hat. 

Ich will bei Gelegenheit auch auf ein Torque umsteigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (14. Januar 2008)

Servus,
warum wartest du noch? Ab in den Karton damit und zurück zu Canyon. 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## rumblefish (14. Januar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es schön, dass der Rahmen sich nicht beim downhill mit 50 Km/h verabschiedet hat.



Das ist eh ein Phänomen was sich hier durchschleicht. Ich bin im Forum seit etwas mehr als 3 Jahren regelmässig unterwegs, und kann mich jetzt an keinen einzigen Fall erinnern das ein Bruch oder Fehler bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten auftrat. Oder die Betroffenen konnten anschliessend nicht mehr posten


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. Januar 2008)

rumblefish schrieb:


> Das ist eh ein Phänomen was sich hier durchschleicht. Ich bin im Forum seit etwas mehr als 3 Jahren regelmässig unterwegs, und kann mich jetzt an keinen einzigen Fall erinnern das ein Bruch oder Fehler bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten auftrat. Oder die Betroffenen konnten anschliessend nicht mehr posten



Das ist genau der Punkt! SOLCHE Betroffenen konnten evtl. tatsächlich nicht mehr posten


----------



## timtim (14. Januar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Danke, Michael
> 
> ich rufe die Service-Abeteilung morgen oder übermorgen an.
> 
> ...



hallo @ canyon
passenden rahmenkarton für deinen rahmen kannst du bei bedarf in pankow abholen , viel erfolg
gruß tim²


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. Januar 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> hallo @ canyon
> passenden rahmenkarton für deinen rahmen kannst du bei bedarf in pankow abholen , viel erfolg
> gruß tim²



DAS nenne ich community!
ich wollte gerade im lokalen Forum nachfragen, ob jemand nen Karton hat.  Ich bedanke mich im Vorauß und würde die Gelegenheit auf jeden Fall sehr gerne nutzen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. Januar 2008)

der rose-versand wollte bei meinem rahmenbruch allerdings das komplette bike haben, keine ahnung wie canyon das handhabt. die wollen ja wahrscheinlich auch versuchen rauszufinden was man damit angestellt hat.


----------



## rumblefish (14. Januar 2008)

Na ich würde in jeden Fall das komplette Rad hinschicken. Fahren kannst Du  eh nicht mehr und die Arbeit für das ganze Umschrauben bleibt Dir erspart


----------



## canYOn_/ (14. Januar 2008)

rumblefish schrieb:


> Na ich würde in jeden Fall das komplette Rad hinschicken. Fahren kannst Du  eh nicht mehr und die Arbeit für das ganze Umschrauben bleibt Dir erspart



so will ich das auch. Die Techniker können dann das ganze Bike anschauen, ich habe keinen Aufwand beim Einbau/Ausbau und die Verpackung wird durch alle Komponenten voll und dementsprechend auch stabil.


----------



## Michael Night (15. Januar 2008)

@ Canyon:

Warum wartest du eigentlich noch so lange, bis du den Rahmen einschickst? Du weisst sicher was du tust, aber die Frage stellt sich mir doch.


----------



## canYOn_/ (15. Januar 2008)

Michael Night schrieb:


> @ Canyon:
> 
> Warum wartest du eigentlich noch so lange, bis du den Rahmen einschickst? Du weisst sicher was du tust, aber die Frage stellt sich mir doch.



Hi,
wieso denkst Du, dass ich abwarte? 
Am Sonntag ist der Rahmen gebrochen, am Montag war ich den ganzen Tag auf Arbeit/an der Uni gewesen = keine Zeit gehabt. War trotzdem die ganze Zeit online gewesen und habe viele Infos gesammelt und sogar einen netten Menschen gefunden, der mir nen Karton zur Verfügung stellt. 

Heute habe ich bereits die Werkstatt angerufen und bin positiv überrascht geblieben.
Canyon schickt mir den Abholschein. Somit muss ich mir keine Sorgen (keine Kosten) um den Versand machen. Bike wird von Zuhause abgeholt.  

Der Umtausch auf einen gleichen Rahmen wird wohl kein Problem sein.
Gegen einen Aufpreis habe ich mir den Torque FR Rahmen gewünscht. Auf diese Anfrage habe ich noch keine sichere Antwort bekommen. Mal sehen was draus wird. 

Gruß,
Dimitri.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (15. Januar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Canyon schickt mir den Abholschein. Somit muss ich mir keine Sorgen (keine Kosten) um den Versand machen. Bike wird von Zuhause abgeholt.



Cool, dass nenn ich mal Service. Das Bike wird von Zuhause abgeholt.
Wo findet man den sowas? Nur wieso tun sich da bei mir dunkle Zweifel auf?


----------



## rumblefish (16. Januar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Canyon schickt mir den Abholschein. Somit muss ich mir keine Sorgen (keine Kosten) um den Versand machen. Bike wird von Zuhause abgeholt.



Das bedeutet soviel wie Canyon schickt eine "Briefmarke" für Dein Paket. Du musst die dann auf den Karton von timtim (übrigens    ) kleben. Und dann alles bei der Post aufgeben.


----------



## tschobi (16. Januar 2008)

Was ist denn so ein toller service an einem Abholschein?  
Ist doch ganz normal. Läuft doch fast überall so!


----------



## canYOn_/ (16. Januar 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Was ist denn so ein toller service an einem Abholschein?
> Ist doch ganz normal. Läuft doch fast überall so!



Ich habe bereits den Service 2 Mal benutzt. So wie ich es selber kenne, wurden die Sachen von Zuhause abgeholt. Mal sehen. vlt. ist es hier anders. Ich melde mich sobald es soweit ist.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (16. Januar 2008)

Auch Stuntzi hat wiedermal einen Rahmenbruch.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=314666&page=3

siehe Eintrag 70


----------



## Christian_74 (16. Januar 2008)

Und was sagt uns das? 

Jedenfalls ist die Notreparatur 1A gewesen


----------



## tom23" (16. Januar 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> ...Note to Canyon: Knäckebrot ist kein gutes Baumaterial für ein Mountainbike!


----------



## canYOn_/ (31. Januar 2008)

rumblefish schrieb:


> Das bedeutet soviel wie Canyon schickt eine "Briefmarke" für Dein Paket. Du musst die dann auf den Karton von timtim (übrigens    ) kleben. Und dann alles bei der Post aufgeben.



Nun melde ich mich wieder zu Wort. Wie ich vermutet habe, wurde mein krankes Bike in einem von mir etwas  modifizierten Karton (der Canyon-Rahenkarton von timtim + Karton von Babyschaukelkarton)   an Canyon transportiert. Als mein Bike bei Canyon ankam, habe ich eine Email als Bestätigung bekommen. Momentan ist das Warten angesagt. 
Da ich recht ungeduldig bin, versuche ich am Freitag die Werkstatt noch ein Mal anzurufen. Mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## canYOn_/ (31. Januar 2008)

@stuntzi, wie läuft die Sache mit der Garantie bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (31. Januar 2008)

daß die schwinge vom 2003er es6 bei mir nun schon mehrfach gebrochen ist, ist natürlich ärgerlich. andererseits fahr ich halt auch ein bisserl mehr als üblich. mittlerweile wurde das teil jedoch an der neuralgischen stelle mehrfach verstärkt, bei neueren rahmen haben sie das problem wohl inzwischen im griff.

mit der garantie-abwicklung und dem service von canyon bin ich sehr zufrieden. kosten sind mir nie entstanden. du kriegst einen rückholschein, schickst dein bike fort und hast es eine woche später wieder zurück.

auch der "komplizierte" fall wo ich mitten auf der euromax tour in chamonix feststeckte wurde nach ein paar emails kulant geregelt. sie haben das ersatzteil (untere schwinge beim hinterbau) dann einfach mit der post verschickt. die kosten für den einbau in einem bikeshop vor ort wären erstattet worden.


----------



## omaalex (4. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ich fahre ein Canyon Torque 8.0 2006 mit dem ich natürlich hoch zufrieden bin.Aber heute habe ich entdeckt das mir der Rahmen, bzw. die Schweißnaht von Sattelrohr aufgegangen ist. Jetzt bin ich todunglücklich.
Natürlich habe ich Canyon gleich angerufen und gesagt was passiert ist.
Jetzt bin ich ein wenig im zwiespalt ob Canyon mir mein Rahmen ersetzt.Weil habe noch nie von jemanden gehört das der Rahmen gerissen ist.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mitteilen.

mfg Alex

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/1/0/1/5/_/large/Rahmen002.jpg


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Februar 2008)

@ omaalex

wie hoch hast du den Rahmen denn beansprucht?


----------



## canYOn_/ (4. Februar 2008)

omaalex schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich fahre ein Canyon Torque 8.0 2006 mit dem ich natürlich hoch zufrieden bin.Aber heute habe ich entdeckt das mir der Rahmen, bzw. die Schweißnaht von Sattelrohr aufgegangen ist. Jetzt bin ich todunglücklich.
> Natürlich habe ich Canyon gleich angerufen und gesagt was passiert ist.
> ...



Hallo Alex,
lies bitte, was hier LeutZ zuvor gepostet haben. In dem fred steht schon eine Mänge drin. 

Mein Fall ist noch in der Bearbeitung. Die Werkstatt hat mir versprochen, dass mein Bike in der laufenden Woche bearbeitet wird. 
Sobald die Canyon-Werkstatt mich kontaktiert, poste ich hier das Ergebnis. 

Sende dein Bike oder den Rahmen an Canyon und warte... 

Gruß,


----------



## 320star (4. Februar 2008)

omaalex schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich fahre ein Canyon Torque 8.0 2006 mit dem ich natürlich hoch zufrieden bin.Aber heute habe ich entdeckt das mir der Rahmen, bzw. die Schweißnaht von Sattelrohr aufgegangen ist. Jetzt bin ich todunglücklich.
> Natürlich habe ich Canyon gleich angerufen und gesagt was passiert ist.
> ...



Hi Alex,

Deine Zweifel halte ich für unbegründet. Das sieht nach meiner Efahrung klar nach einem Verarbeitungsfehler aus. Ich hatte mal ein Votec V8, welches an exakt der Stelle genauso kaputt ging. Canyon wird Dir den Rahmen mit Sicherheit - die Einhaltung der Garantiebedingungen vorausgesetzt - ersetzen.

VG

Frank


----------



## canYOn_/ (4. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> @ omaalex
> 
> wie hoch hast du den Rahmen denn beansprucht?



das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (4. Februar 2008)

320star schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Deine Zweifel halte ich für unbegründet. Das sieht nach meiner Efahrung klar nach einem Verarbeitungsfehler aus. Ich hatte mal ein Votec V8, welches an exakt der Stelle genauso kaputt ging. Canyon wird Dir den Rahmen mit Sicherheit - die Einhaltung der Garantiebedingungen vorausgesetzt - ersetzen.
> 
> ...



sehe ich auch so.


----------



## omaalex (4. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> @ omaalex
> 
> wie hoch hast du den Rahmen denn beansprucht?





canYOn_/ schrieb:


> das würde mich auch mal interessieren.



Wir fahren ab und zu mal nach Lauf.Das ist so ne Touren Strecke.GEht so ein paar Waldwege und Feldwege lang.Eigendlich nix besonderes.    
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern das jedes mal wenn ich mein Bike am Sattel hoch gehoben habe das es so ein komisches Geräusch gegeben hat. So wie als wenn was locker sein würde oder so.. mmh.  
Ich bin ja mal gesapannt.....


----------



## omaalex (4. Februar 2008)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> lies bitte, was hier LeutZ zuvor gepostet haben. In dem fred steht schon eine Mänge drin.
> 
> Mein Fall ist noch in der Bearbeitung. Die Werkstatt hat mir versprochen, dass mein Bike in der laufenden Woche bearbeitet wird.
> ...





320star schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Deine Zweifel halte ich für unbegründet. Das sieht nach meiner Efahrung klar nach einem Verarbeitungsfehler aus. Ich hatte mal ein Votec V8, welches an exakt der Stelle genauso kaputt ging. Canyon wird Dir den Rahmen mit Sicherheit - die Einhaltung der Garantiebedingungen vorausgesetzt - ersetzen.
> 
> ...




wie lange hast du da auf dein Bike warten müssen bist du es wieder hattest? Ich hoffe mal das dauert keine 2 Monate oder so...


----------



## 320star (4. Februar 2008)

omaalex schrieb:


> wie lange hast du da auf dein Bike warten müssen bist du es wieder hattest? Ich hoffe mal das dauert keine 2 Monate oder so...



Votec war pleite - kein neuer Rahmen! In anderen Fällen lief es unproblematisch. Ich bin Tourenfahrer, da kommen zwar keine Belastungsspitzen auf, fehlerhafte Rahmen zeigen ihre Schwäche aber sehr schnell.  Deshalb fahre ich seitdem auch immer "dicke Bikes". Die sollten das aushalten!  

VG

Frank


----------



## omaalex (4. Februar 2008)

Da war mein Rahmen sicherlich ein schlechter Rahmen!!! Weil ich habe das Bike im Sommer 07 von meiner Freundin zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen und jetzt is es kaputt.... 02/08


----------



## canYOn_/ (4. Februar 2008)

omaalex schrieb:


> Da war mein Rahmen sicherlich ein schlechter Rahmen!!! Weil ich habe das Bike im Sommer 07 von meiner Freundin zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen und jetzt is es kaputt.... 02/08



ich MUSS ganz ehrlich sagen: diene Freundin hat ein geiles Geschmack  
So ein Bike geschenkt zu bekommen ist echt ein Traum. 

Ich wünsche dir (und auch allen anderen mit ähnlichen Problemen), dass das der Umtausch so schnell wie möglich abläuft.


----------



## canYOn_/ (8. Februar 2008)

Es ist SOWEIT!
Heute habe ich eine Email erhalten, dass es mit der Garantieabwicklung alles bestens klappt.  
Mehr möchte ich erstmal nicht verraten. 

Mit dem Service (schnell, freundlich flexibel) bin ich echt sehr zufrieden   
Danke, CANYON!


----------



## omaalex (8. Februar 2008)

na das freunt mich für Dich!!! Wie lange hat es denn im großen und ganzen gedauert? Weil habe heute auch eine E-Mail bekommen das der Rahmen eingetroffen ist!!! lg Alex


----------



## canYOn_/ (8. Februar 2008)

omaalex schrieb:


> na das freunt mich für Dich!!! Wie lange hat es denn im großen und ganzen gedauert? Weil habe heute auch eine E-Mail bekommen das der Rahmen eingetroffen ist!!! lg Alex



das hat genau 12 Tagen gedauert. (10 Werktagen)


----------



## omaalex (16. Februar 2008)

So so! Die freude ist wieder groß.Mein neuer Rahmen ist heute angekommen. Hab gleich alles wieder dran gebaut. Hat 7Werktage gedauert! Also kompliment an Canyon!!! Werde mir glaub ich nie wieder was anderes zulegen!!
Super Service!!!! Daumen hoch!!!!
Canyon hat sogar einen neuen Steuersatz mitgeliefert.(der sogar schon eingepresst war).
Da geht es moren gleich mal wieder auf Tour!!

*Canyon macht weiter so!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

> So so! Die freude ist wieder groß.Mein neuer Rahmen ist heute angekommen.



Haben die denn die Rechnung verlangt?
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob Canyon jetzt wirklich nur dem Erstbesitzer Garantie auf den Rahmen gibt.


----------



## omaalex (16. Februar 2008)

nö warum ne Rechnung??? Habe das Rad doch direkt von Canyon gekauft!!!! Also hab ne Kundennummer und so!!


----------



## canYOn_/ (16. Februar 2008)

omaalex schrieb:


> nö warum ne Rechnung??? Habe das Rad doch direkt von Canyon gekauft!!!! Also hab ne Kundennummer und so!!



bei mir lief alles genauso ab. Eine KN und ein Reparatur-Formular sind notwendig. Das Reparatur-Formular habe ich per Post nach dem ersten Telefonat mit Canyon-Hotline erhalten.


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2008)

> bei mir lief alles genauso ab. Eine KN und ein Reparatur-Formular sind notwendig. Das Reparatur-Formular habe ich per Post nach dem ersten Telefonat mit Canyon-Hotline erhalten.



Und der Zweitbesitzer eines Canyon Rahmens/Komplettbikes hat keine Chance auf einen Garantieanspruch?


----------



## canYOn_/ (16. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Und der Zweitbesitzer eines Canyon Rahmens/Komplettbikes hat keine Chance auf einen Garantieanspruch?



ich denke schon


----------



## omaalex (17. Februar 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Und der Zweitbesitzer eines Canyon Rahmens/Komplettbikes hat keine Chance auf einen Garantieanspruch?



Über den gesetzlichen Zeitraum hinaus geben wir Ihnen freiwillig eine Garantie von insgesamt 6 Jahren auf die Canyon Rahmen und Canyon Gabeln der Renn- und Triathlonmaschinen, sowie auf Mountainbikerahmen (ausgenommen Lagerungen und Federbeine).  *Unsere Garantie gilt ab Verkaufsdatum und nur für den Ersterwerber des Fahrrades.*  
Steht in die AGB´s von Canyon! Also wird man als Zweitbesitzer wenig Chancen haben auf Garantieansruch.Außer man setzt sich wieder mit dem Käufer in Verbindung, daß er diesen Garantie Anspruch geltent macht.


----------



## Ialocin (18. Februar 2008)

Viel interessanter fände ich den Grund für diese Rahmenbrüche. Ich habe meiner Liebsten auch letztes Jahr ein Canyon ESX 8.0 geschenkt und möchte natürlich, dass ihr das nicht passiert. OK, sie macht keine Bunnyhops und keine 2m-Drops und ist auch eher ein Leichtgewicht, aber wenn es Materialfehler sind/waren, dann fände ich das eher bedenklich.


----------



## omaalex (18. Februar 2008)

Ialocin schrieb:


> Viel interessanter fände ich den Grund für diese Rahmenbrüche. Ich habe meiner Liebsten auch letztes Jahr ein Canyon ESX 8.0 geschenkt und möchte natürlich, dass ihr das nicht passiert. OK, sie macht keine Bunnyhops und keine 2m-Drops und ist auch eher ein Leichtgewicht, aber wenn es Materialfehler sind/waren, dann fände ich das eher bedenklich.



Hi Du!! ich denke mal das es immer passieren kann das ein Rahmen bricht! Egal welcher Hersteller! 
Bei mir war es so das einfach nur eine Schweißnaht aufgegangen ist. Nix dramatisches.Habe keine Verletzungen davon getragen!  
Canyon tut ja lauf Internetseite immer bis zum Maximum Testen deswegen kannst Du deine Freundin getrost alleine mit dem Bike loslassen!!!


----------



## ivm26 (3. November 2010)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Gegen einen Aufpreis habe ich mir den Torque FR Rahmen gewünscht. Auf diese Anfrage habe ich noch keine sichere Antwort bekommen. Mal sehen was draus wird.


 
Hi!

Da ich gerade in der gleichen Situation bin (Rahmenbruch Nerve XC) würd mich interessieren:

1. Wie verlief die Garantieabwicklung insgesamt?
2. Wurde deinem Wunsch auf höherwertigeren Rahmen entsprochen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canYOn_/ (4. November 2010)

ivm26 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Da ich gerade in der gleichen Situation bin (Rahmenbruch Nerve XC) würd mich interessieren:
> 
> ...



1. Mit der gesamten Garantieabwicklung war ich sehr zufrieden! Ich habe in dem Thread so Einiges geschrieben...
2. Ja, gegen einen meiner Meinung nach angemessenen Aufpreis.


----------

